# Charging batteries



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I use a regular 6/10/50/200amp charger. How do you know when the batteries are charged?

I usually charge at 10amps for 2-3 hours, but when I'm in a hurry I'll charge at 50 amps for about 45 minutes.

Problem is that all my batteries are sealed batteries so I can't check the fluid.

How do I make sure to not over charge?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 6 2009, 09:04 AM~15280915
> *I use a regular 6/10/50/200amp charger. How do you know when the batteries are charged?
> 
> I usually charge at 10amps for 2-3 hours, but when I'm in a hurry I'll charge at 50 amps for about 45 minutes.
> ...


Your going to burn them suckers like that LOL. Should have a needle on your charger to show there levels. Charge them at a low amperage for a longer time bro. I charge mine at like 2 or 5 amps depending on the charger I am using.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 6 2009, 08:04 AM~15280915
> *I use a regular 6/10/50/200amp charger. How do you know when the batteries are charged?
> 
> I usually charge at 10amps for 2-3 hours, but when I'm in a hurry I'll charge at 50 amps for about 45 minutes.
> ...


 :0 we charge 14 at one time @ 4 amp for 48 hrs


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 6 2009, 09:21 AM~15281023
> *:0 we charge 14 at one time @ 4 amp for 48 hrs
> *


48hrs? Oh shit I bet them bitches are cookin! LOL.. Nuttin like the smell of raw eggs in the mornin LOL :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i do 10 amps a battery all day individualy!!!

i hear you can do 40 amp for 3 hours each :dunno:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

i do 6 amps w/ a small electric charger from Walmart that automatically turns off when fully charged :biggrin: / / /


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 6 2009, 08:21 AM~15281023
> *:0 we charge 14 at one time @ 4 amp for 48 hrs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ritchee boy (Sep 29, 2009)

i do 35-45 min a battery at 40 amps....i got my charger at sears.....


----------



## ritchee boy (Sep 29, 2009)

i do 35-45 min a battery at 40 amps....i got my charger at sears.....


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

2 amps for 8 hours on each side 1o batterys total


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

I run 8 batts in mine, charging 1 bank of 4 at 48 volts on 5 amps for about 30 to 45 mins using the Schumacher 1072.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CMonte3_@Oct 6 2009, 09:12 PM~15288491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many volts are your batteries one hour after you are done charging?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

I use a sears die hard charger with a built in microprocessor that charges at 2 amp 20 amp and 60 amp. I parallel 4 batteries at a time or 2 batteries and charge at 2 amps. The charger stops charging when the batteries are fully charge. And if the voltage drops on them the charger then trickle charges them


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*Schumacher SE-1275A battery charger... i use this on on 10 amp for 48 hours and it works really good... and charge all 8 batts at the same time...*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CMonte3_@Oct 6 2009, 11:12 PM~15288491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't really a lot of time to charge them unless your real light on the switch and charge all the time.

I've got that same charger and always charge on 5amps. I use a digital volt meter so i can be sure when a specific voltage is reached and then disconnect the charger, so no overcharging or undercharging. If your charging batteries according to a clock, then you're doing it wrong.....got to check actual battery voltage with the charger hooked up (charge to 13.9v, take charger off, wait 1 hour and recheck batteries). doing it this way will allow you to ketch a bad battery without any risk of noids sticking or anything like that and it will also allow your batteries to last as long as they should.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 7 2009, 09:52 AM~15291849
> *That isn't really a lot of time to charge them unless your real light on the switch and charge all the time.
> 
> I've got that same charger and always charge on 5amps. I use a digital volt meter so i can be sure when a specific voltage is reached and then disconnect the charger, so no overcharging or undercharging.  If your charging batteries according to a clock, then you're doing it wrong.....got to check actual battery voltage with the charger hooked up (charge to 13.9v, take charger off, wait 1 hour and recheck batteries).  doing it this way will allow you to ketch a bad battery without any risk of noids sticking or anything like that and it will also allow your batteries to last as long as they should.
> *


good info!!

but who has time during the summer to be rechecking? 
but im gonna keep that in mind thoe


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 7 2009, 11:52 AM~15291849
> *That isn't really a lot of time to charge them unless your real light on the switch and charge all the time.
> 
> I've got that same charger and always charge on 5amps. I use a digital volt meter so i can be sure when a specific voltage is reached and then disconnect the charger, so no overcharging or undercharging.  If your charging batteries according to a clock, then you're doing it wrong.....got to check actual battery voltage with the charger hooked up (charge to 13.9v, take charger off, wait 1 hour and recheck batteries).  doing it this way will allow you to ketch a bad battery without any risk of noids sticking or anything like that and it will also allow your batteries to last as long as they should.
> *


double post


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)




----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 7 2009, 11:52 AM~15291849
> *That isn't really a lot of time to charge them unless your real light on the switch and charge all the time.
> 
> I've got that same charger and always charge on 5amps. I use a digital volt meter so i can be sure when a specific voltage is reached and then disconnect the charger, so no overcharging or undercharging.  If your charging batteries according to a clock, then you're doing it wrong.....got to check actual battery voltage with the charger hooked up (charge to 13.9v, take charger off, wait 1 hour and recheck batteries).  doing it this way will allow you to ketch a bad battery without any risk of noids sticking or anything like that and it will also allow your batteries to last as long as they should.
> *


I also have the 1072 and charge all 4 of my batts at the same time at 5 amps, what should all 4 batts read at the sametime,after 5 hours of charging my batts read at 51.6 volts. shouldn't they be at a higher charge than this?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Oct 7 2009, 09:51 AM~15292468
> *I also have the 1072 and charge all 4 of my batts at the same time at 5 amps, what should all 4 batts read at the sametime,after 5 hours of charging my batts read at 51.6 volts. shouldn't they be at a higher charge than this?
> *


thats 12.9 each my batteries read 17.xx after 6 hours or so each! they rest out at 14.xx


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 7 2009, 11:13 AM~15292036
> *good info!!
> 
> but who has time during the summer to be rechecking?
> ...


Anyone that wants their batteries to last i guess. I check on them when they're charging no matter if it's summer/winter/whenever. Usually while i'm charging, i'm cleaning the cars up, outside with the fam, or relaxing inside so it's not like it's out of my way to check


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 7 2009, 09:46 AM~15291790
> *Schumacher SE-1275A battery charger... i use this on on 10 amp for 48 hours and it works  really good... and charge all 8 batts at the same time...
> 
> 
> ...


this is a multi charger ???????


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 7 2009, 01:26 PM~15292773
> *thats 12.9 each  my batteries read 17.xx after 6 hours or so  each! they rest out at 14.xx
> *


Bad batteries? :dunno:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Oct 7 2009, 03:23 PM~15294156
> *this is a multi charger ???????
> *


*no bro.... but i put 8 batts all negatives and positives to it and it works fuking good... for the price of it its like 60 bucks ..... if its gonna rain i just stick it in the trunk... havent had any problems with it....*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 6 2009, 08:27 AM~15281060
> *48hrs? Oh shit I bet them bitches are cookin! LOL.. Nuttin like the smell of raw eggs in the mornin LOL  :biggrin:
> *


never the charger will drop down to 1 amp and stay ive checked them before i turn them off and they are in the 17 range never come right off the charger hitin the switch let em rest a minimum hour


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 7 2009, 11:18 PM~15299307
> * never come right off the charger hitin the switch let em rest a minimum hour
> *


I hear that alot...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 6 2009, 09:04 AM~15280915
> *I use a regular 6/10/50/200amp charger. How do you know when the batteries are charged?
> 
> I usually charge at 10amps for 2-3 hours, but when I'm in a hurry I'll charge at 50 amps for about 45 minutes.
> ...


what type of batts are they (other than sealed)?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 8 2009, 11:50 AM~15303194
> *what type of batts are they (other than sealed)?
> *


Group 31's.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 7 2009, 02:23 PM~15294762
> *no bro.... but i put 8 batts  all negatives and positives to it and it works fuking good... for the price of it its like 60 bucks ..... if its gonna rain i just stick it in the trunk... havent had any problems with it....
> *


So I can use my little shumacher charger and wire the batts like u say neg to neg pos to pos and it will charge my 72v? That would be the shit.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Oct 7 2009, 11:46 AM~15291790
> *Schumacher SE-1275A battery charger... i use this on on 10 amp for 48 hours and it works  really good... and charge all 8 batts at the same time...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thankz for the info....I have the same charger & all this time I been doing all my batteries 1 at a time...Im going to try this


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 8 2009, 08:50 PM~15303194
> *what type of batts are they (other than sealed)?
> *


Sometimes a battery is ventilated, but most of the batterys we use nowdays are sealed. There are conventional acid/lead ones, gel's and AGM batts.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I know this topic is old but I didn't want to start a whole topic for one small question but....

Do batteries give off any fumes or gases when charging? Reason why I ask is I was wondering if it would be alright to charge my batts inside the house in a bedroom. I have no garage so that's not possible.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 28 2011, 09:11 PM~20206003
> *I know this topic is old but I didn't want to start a whole topic for one small question but....
> 
> Do batteries give off any fumes or gases when charging?  Reason why I ask is I was wondering if it would be alright to charge my batts inside the house in a bedroom.  I have no garage so that's not possible.
> *


HYDROGEN............DO NOT SPARK ANYTHING NEAR THE BATTS WHEN CHARGING


----------



## nueve-cinco (Feb 26, 2011)

I use the schumacher 1072 works out for me. I just disconnect my ground from my first battery & my positive from my last battery leave the whole battery bank the way it is in series, hook up the charger and start cooking them at 5 amp until charger shows me that it is @ 100% charged. Then when I disconncect the charger I check them with volt meter making sure that my votage is @ 80.4v. or little less than that. If the voltage its higher than that i'll be burning or siticking noids. Thats on a 6 battery system. A new battery should hold 13.4 volts, so what i do, i multiply 13.4 time 6 it gives me 80.4 v. Another thing if you wanna know the life of your battery or how much charge your battery its holding, for every 10 points that the volt meter goes down starting from 13.00 volts that 10% less holding charge. example:
if the battery its @ a steady 13.00 volts that means 100% holding charge
12.90 volts that means 90% holding charge
12.80 volts that means 80% holding charge

When I check my batteries individually and if they are showing 12.30 volts meanig that they are holding a 30% charge i'll just replace them all, most of the time they go out at the same time. It depends on how many battery banks ur running. Im running a 72 volt system, 6 batteries runnig in series. And by the way the charger i've got it @ auto zone web site for $220.00 to the door. You can charge from 1 to 6 batteries at a time in series.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 28 2011, 10:38 PM~20206920
> *HYDROGEN............DO NOT SPARK ANYTHING NEAR THE BATTS WHEN CHARGING
> *


I knew they gave off some kind of gas but wasn't sure. I better just charge outside then


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>
WWW.WEEKEND-TOYZ.COM[/b][/i]


----------



## WEEKEND TOYZ (Jan 14, 2011)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>
WWW.WEEKEND-TOYZ.COM[/b][/i]


----------



## rcastillo1995 (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by nueve-cinco_@Mar 29 2011, 02:32 AM~20207591
> *I use the schumacher 1072 works out for me. I just disconnect my ground from my first battery & my positive from my last battery leave the whole battery bank the way it is in series, hook up the charger and start cooking them at 5 amp until charger shows me that it is @ 100% charged. Then when I disconncect the charger I check them with volt meter making sure that my votage is @ 80.4v. or little less than that. If the voltage its higher than that i'll be burning or siticking noids. Thats on a 6 battery system. A new battery should hold 13.4 volts, so what i do, i multiply 13.4 time 6 it gives me 80.4 v. Another thing if you wanna know the life of your battery or how much charge your battery its holding, for every 10 points that the volt meter goes down starting from 13.00 volts that 10% less holding charge. example:
> if the battery its @ a steady 13.00 volts that means 100% holding charge
> 12.90 volts that means 90% holding charge
> ...


----------



## rcastillo1995 (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like nueve-cincos right, charged my batteries his way and got a nice full charge. By the way got 6 batteries, 72 volts to three cce pompas. :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 7 2009, 09:52 AM~15291849
> *That isn't really a lot of time to charge them unless your real light on the switch and charge all the time.
> 
> I've got that same charger and always charge on 5amps. I use a digital volt meter so i can be sure when a specific voltage is reached and then disconnect the charger, so no overcharging or undercharging.  If your charging batteries according to a clock, then you're doing it wrong.....got to check actual battery voltage with the charger hooked up (charge to 13.9v, take charger off, wait 1 hour and recheck batteries).  doing it this way will allow you to ketch a bad battery without any risk of noids sticking or anything like that and it will also allow your batteries to last as long as they should.
> *


x2


----------

